# Virtual Art Studio via WIX



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

I decided to take the next step and move from my blog to a personal website. I liked the look (and price) of WIX so I will give it a year. Any and all comments will be appreciated.

Cleary Art Studio


----------



## Alizerine (Feb 16, 2021)

The black and white photos are powerful and you have real gift for color. Very nice.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2021)

I really like the abstracts, and am always drawn to black & white images. You have a gift!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Very powerful art.  Good idea on getting your own site.

Tony


----------

